# What are these in my QT tub?



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Kinda worried. :/


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

They look like nematodes to me. they seem harmless in all of my viv's.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yes these are free living nematodes. They are harmless to the frogs. I've had them in QT tubs before.


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

I agree with the previous two comments. 

I know this is off topic but the tub seems awefully small for a quarantine tub. I have springtails in larger tubs.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

They look like Grindal worms... which are harmless.


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

thanks. frogs are doin great :/


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Harmless, unless you want to seed the QT with springs. Then they are a nightmare  haha


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

They look like these in this thread 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/identification-forum/55894-worm-id.html


----------

